# مهمات مدير الجودة



## م/دعاء (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
عندى استفسار بسيط أنا مهندسة كيميائية و بعمل حديثا فى مصنع جلفنة وبعمل كمدير لقسم الجودة 
والحمد لله بأدى كويس جدا بس عايزة أعرف ايه المهمات بالظبط ؟؟ 
job describition for quality control engineer 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (20 أغسطس 2009)

1.	Provides leadership, expertise and professional advice to the Company on quality, environmental and managerial issues to ensure the definition and implementation of effective and sustainable policies and procedures .

2.	Plans, manages and co-ordinates all activities related to Company’s quality and environmental commitment.

3.	Ensures effective co-ordination across the Company in order to communicate and implement quality and environmental policies, procedures and instructions.

4.	Manages and co-ordinates the process for the issuance of new or revised procedures ensuring consistency with management system requirements.


5.	Ensures quality and environmental management systems are maintained and kept current in line with certification conditions and related international standards.


6.	Establishes and manages a state of the art laboratory, manned with personnel having the requisite expertise, to provide a reliable and comprehensive quality testing service for internal customers and R & D department.



7.	Maintains and fosters liaison with certification body personnel in order to establish effective working relationships.


8.	Prepares and submits status and standards conformance reports for General Manager Consideration


9.	Coordinates with other departments (sales, marketing, production, etc) and finalises product specifications and standards for adoption to ensure quality inputs and processes are applied in product development and production.


10.	Receives complaintes from Customer s and arranges requisite testing and report on the same in order to support resolution of quality or customer product handling issues.


11.	Develops, finds approval and implements own department budget to ensure expenditure is line and within approved limits.



12.	Trains, motivates, develops and evaluates staff involved in quality to ensure that the function has the necessary skill base and that staff are optimally motivated and enabled to maximise their potential .​
هذه اغلب المهام التي يقوم بها مدير الجودة في اي صناعة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أغسطس 2009)

eng.foam قال:


> 1. Provides leadership, expertise and professional advice to the company on quality, environmental and managerial issues to ensure the definition and implementation of effective and sustainable policies and procedures .​
> 
> 2. Plans, manages and co-ordinates all activities related to company’s quality and environmental commitment.​
> 3. Ensures effective co-ordination across the company in order to communicate and implement quality and environmental policies, procedures and instructions.​
> ...


 

_مشكوريين جدا"على الملاحظات الحلوه نتمنى المزيد_​


----------



## م/دعاء (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على وقتك ومجهودك 
لو أمكن تقول لى أسامى كورسات تساعدنى انى اوصل للمستوى ده فى الاداء؟؟
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/دعاء (26 أغسطس 2009)

كورسات فى المجال ده؟؟ لو أمكن لتفعيل الكلام وتطبيقه فى مجالى؟؟ وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Foam (26 أغسطس 2009)

هناك كورسات متخصصة فيها الشركات الاستشارية التي تعمل انظمة الجودة او الافضل الشركات التي تدقق على انظمة الجودة فهي عندها كورسات متخصصة بتاهيل مديري الجودة و رفع كفائتهم فيمكنك مراسلتهم 

وكمهندسة كيميائية انصحك بقراءة كتاب statistical qulaity control


----------



## م/دعاء (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا بحثت عن الاسم ولقيته على ملتقى المهندسين العرب فى هذا الرابط جزاك الله خير http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_control 
http://rapidshare.com/files/65998038/introduction_to_statistical_quality_control.djvu


----------

